# Our friend Bienvenidos has just arrived!!!!!! 1000 posts!



## heidita

Hurra Bienvenidos ist da!!!!

Just arrived to the group of the "thousanders", our very helpful and appreciated Mr. Welcome!

Bienvenidos, ¡enhorabuena!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Muchas felicidades Bienvenidos!

 Gracias por tus buenas ideas y el buen sentido de humor.

Un saludo,
Cuchu​


----------



## maxiogee

*Míle Fáilte*, Bienvenidos
(Irish for "A thousand welcomes".)


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades!!!! 

Mei


----------



## cherine

Bienvenidos al club de los milenarios 
*ألف مبروك*
I enjoy reading the interesting discussions you open about the similarities between our languages
 Keep the good work  
​


----------



## GenJen54

It's a party!  No need to roll out the Welcome mat for Bienvenidos!  He's already arrived.  Congratulations on your first 1,000 posts!  It's a true pleasure to have you here.


----------



## danielfranco

Thanks for always being there with something interesting to say, over a thousand times already!!!
Dan F.


----------



## la reine victoria

_Warmest Congratulations_
_Bien!_​ 
_The party's well under way._
_Don't be late!_​ 
View attachment 2765​ 
*Click on pic!*​ 





LRV​


----------



## Bienvenidos

Oh, all this for me: you really shouldn't have. 

And here's my list of thank you-thank yous 

*Heidita - *I don't know where to begin: you are just amazing! You always make me smile, then laugh, then smile again, then laugh again, and then I learn some things, and then I smile, and then I learn some more, and I keep smiling, and I end up laughing, smiling, and learning all at the same time. Thank you so much for your congratulations, and for the caña!  

*Cuchu*- The Supermod!! You've got a great sense of humor yourself, and you're always, always, always insightful. I consider it an honor to post on the same threads as you. Thank you so much for taking the time to stop by; I really appreciate it. 

*Tony - *I believe you're the Poster-Forero for the English Only Forum. It's great catching up with you there! And thank you for teaching me some Irish  

*Cherine* - My dear Cherine, from my part of the world. It's amazing how much I have learned about Farsi and Arabic from you. Your questions always make me want to ask questions, and your answers are always well written, humorous, and incredibly accurate. Thank you so much Cherine, aka "sweet". 

*Jen *- Woo hoo to the mod hatter! It's so fun seeing you around the forum; you're always entertaining, and your posts are in such an upbeat, outgoing mood!  I always love visiting the Culture forum just to see you there! ¡Gracias a la ModHatter!

*Daniel *- I have to thank you for your wonderful replies to questions in nuestro foro (el General Vocabulario). You being the native, I always learn from you, and you always have a great way of explaining things. ¡Mil gracias! 

*LRV *- What can I say; I'm so grateful that I am sharing this thread with royalty! You were on of the first people who really stood out to me within the forum; although my Italian is probably as good as my Swahili, I distinctly remember your wonderful support when I attempted to translate from Italian-to Spanish-to English in a thread.  And I believe I'm going to call you Dr. English as well as LRV. Just because you make the English Forum a wonderful place to be as well. 

Thank you all again; I'm so glad to be here at Word Reference, and I'm glad to be in the company of such wonderful foreros and foreras as you. 

*Bien*


----------



## Eugin

*Welcome **to your FIRST magnificient and spectacular *
 
*MILESTONE, dear Bien!!  *
** 
 
*It´s a real honor to receive your support and help with your answers and comments in evey post, Bien; you are always so kind, gentleman, clever and easy-going that it´s a real pleasure to share this place with you.... and I am not the only one who thinks that, mind you!!!.... **Watch out **what you have already created!!!*   
​*Please, let the excellent posts coming!!*  

*All the best for you, my friend!! *


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulations, Bien.  It's always a pleasure to see your humor and your thoughtfulness.

Keep making sense!

Love,

The Panderator


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations,Bienvenidos! It's amazing how quickly you've racked up so many humorous,useful, and informative posts! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## elroy

_Your love of Farsi, and your undying interest in sharing your knowledge of it and discussing it, is truly encouraging. _
_That, along with the exuberance and helpfulness you show when you contribute in the English forum (and others), makes you a truly top-notch forero!_​ 
_Many congratulations._ ​


----------



## Jana337

You arrived on my birthday. An intriguing present... 

Enhorabuena! 

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

_*¡Happy Postiversary, Bien!*_


----------



## Bienvenidos

My second round of thank-yas: 

*Eugin* - ¡Mi forera favorita! What a wonderful friend you are; I love chatting with you in PMs and just seeing how your day went! I learn so much from you, and you're such a fun person to be around! It's great when we meet up at a post and share/collaborate our ideas. In the end, we're always able to come up with a great answer/translation. And you know I favor Argentinians  Why? Because they're great! And I'm a big fan of *sos* and *tenes*!!   I don't know how to thank you! ¡Muchísimas gracias, Eugin!

*The Panderator* - I actually haven't been to a zoo in a long time, so I haven't seen any real pandas, but your avatar reminds me why they say that pandas are one of the smartest species of animals in the world! I'm pretty sure they say that, don't they? Well, regardless of whether that's true, you're incredibly smart, and funny, and did I mention that you're a great mod? I can't speak Italian to save my life.  But you'll help me, as you already have numerous times. Thanks for stopping by, mi amiga! 

*Jhorer* - I've always seen you on the Spanish forums, and you're advice is top-noch!! I always open a thread and say, "Hm, I didn't know that, but Jhorer most definately did!" You're great; thanks for the congratulations!

*Elroy *- Elroy! You've helped me out so many times, whether it be title mishaps, or questions about, well, everything! And Arabic and Farsi are so similar that I'm always able to pick something up in the Arabic Forum. Thank you for your comments; I really do love languages, and I love sharing my knowledge with others. It's a pleasure to be here, and it's a pleasure to share these forums with ya!  

*Jana* - I'm giving you an award called the *Number One Question Answering Moderator Ever Who Knows Everything about Anything and Always has a Prompt, Knowledgable, Humorous, Polite, Highly accurate, and 100% well written reply in the Comments and Suggestions forum*!! Is the name too long? Okay, maybe it is. But that's besides the point!  You're amazing! P.S. - You're teaching me some Czech some day  

*fenixpollo* - And here's another of mis amigos del foro General Vocabulario. And I see ya in the Culture Forum a lot. You always share your opinion, and I admire that.  And your Spanish is just wonderful (as I expect it would be!) Thanks for visiting me on my Postiversary. 

*Bien*


----------



## Rayines

*¡BIENVENIDOS TUS PRIMEROS 1000!!*


----------



## América

*Llegué 57 posts atrazada, pero como dicen "más vale tarde que nunca". Muchas felicidades Beinvenidos y gracias por toda la ayuda brindada.*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Esta vez: en español

*Inés* - ¡Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me ha dado! Siempre veo tus posts y aprendo algo de ellos. Como siempre, te doy las gracias..  

*América* - Ya sabes que me encantan los refranes y dichos, y el que has escrito es uno de mis favoritos. Y, hay que decirte que no estás tarde: ¡esta fiesta durará para siempre! Gracias, para visitarme en este hilo. 

*Bien*


----------



## Maruja14

Yo también llego tres días tarde, pero no quiero dejar de felicitarte.

Muchas felicidades, ¡¡¡BiEN!!!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Yo también llego tres días tarde, pero no quiero dejar de felicitarte.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, ¡¡¡BiEN!!!


 
¡Gracias Maruja! I'm welcome to any party-goers, no matter how late they are (and you're not even late  )! Thank you for always providing wonderful insight in the Spanish General Vocab forum!  You're always working hard to answer foreros' questions, and your answer is always correct.  Thank you very much for stopping by, imi amiga!

New Party-goers: you're welcome to visit and stay here as long as you'd like! 

*Bien*


----------



## Whodunit

**
*No*
*matter*
*which forum*
*I enter, I'll always*
*see you. And that's great,*
*because without your help, the*
_*forum **wouldn't be** much emptier and*_
*we would miss 1000 thoughtful and helpful posts.*
**​ 
*I hope I'll be able to learn Farsi one day, but first I have to reach your unbelievable  level of Spanish.*​


----------



## Bienvenidos

Wow, Dan, thank you! That's quite a display you've created! I'm also glad to see you in every forum that I go to; I'm amazed at your thirst for learning languages! 

Of course if you need any help, I would be happy to teach you Farsi someday. Thank you for your comments; I love everything Spanish, whether it be the culture, food, or the language itself.

I'm very happy to be here at WR.
*Bien*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hey guys,

Thank you all for posting. I don't know if this is the right place to post, but I just want to let you all know that somehow the power button on my computer is broken, so it's going to take the factory up to a month or so to fix it.  So I'm computer-less for that period of time. I'll see if I can stop by a library or somewhere. Anyway, I wish you all the best, and I will be back soon.

MODS: If this is off-topic, feel free to delete it 

*Bien*


----------

